# Wet planter box against house



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some details are missing from your post? What do you mean by "here."


----------



## dgreenin408 (Jun 18, 2011)

*I fixed it, sorry*

Couldn't figure out the attachment.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Think I got it. It is too bad the planter is to be right up against the house but no big difference I guess. 

It looks like the patio slopes a way from the house. You will want to make sure the planter does too. I don't see that you gain anything with gravel. You do not want to drain the base of the planter over the patio or you are likely to stain it. 

It would say put drip irrigation in the planter so as to minimize the amount of water going in at one time. Not much you can do about rain and so forth. You might think about some sort of splash guard behind the planter to keep splattering from the soil on to the wall surface minimized.

How tall will the planter be (not that it makes any difference I guess)? Make sure the planter itself drains well. Might want a layer of gravel in it and extra drain holes?


----------



## dgreenin408 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks. Im thinking that with the gravel, water will pool below the surface level of the floor inside. Maybe no difference. If the drain rock would be ineffective, then I would probably just plant right in the dirt.


----------



## ABAR (Jun 25, 2011)

Ideally you want to keep water tables below the drip screed, stucco actualy sheds mositer through the screed metal at the bottom of the house (where plate line meets the slab). If you elevate your planter bed you should use a berrier against the house like a rubber membrane. You should also install a French drain against the house and below grade. Excess water will seep down that French drain and stay away from your house. I'd also paint that sedition before installing the membrane with elastic water proof paint.


----------



## dgreenin408 (Jun 18, 2011)

So my rock idea wont cut it, you think? From what I understand, a french drain would require digging up the patio to route the drain pipe, right? That is more work than I could do now...


----------

